# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  İsrail'e posta, IMF'ye post

## bozok

*İsrail’e posta, IMF’ye post*


*Metin Münir*
*milliyet.com.tr* 
*2 Nisan 2009*



Uluslararası Para Fonu IMF ile anlaşma imzalamak borç karşılığında devlet iradesini kısmen başkalarına kiralamak demektir.

Para el değiştirmeden önce imzalanan stand by anlaşması bu kiralamanın kontratıdır. Stand by’ı* “Sen yanımda dur, sendelediğimde beni tutarsın, düşüp bir tarafımı kırmam”* şeklinde tercüme edebilirim.Kontratta, uygulayacağınız ekonomi ve maliye politikaları, bunların uygulanması için yapılacak yasa veya uygulama değişiklikleri sıralanır. 

Anlaşma süresince IMF’nin temiz giyimli, mütebessim ve mezar kadar sessiz elemanları belirli aralıklarla ülkeyi ziyaret eder. İşlerin anlaşmaya ne kadar uygun yürütülüyor olduğunu denetlerler. Memnun kalırsa bir çek daha imzalar.


*Aslan payı dört ülkede*

IMF uluslararası bir örgüttür ve hemen hemen bütün devletler onun üyesidir. Ama örgütün kontrolü en büyük hisseyi elinde tutan ABD, İngiltere, Almanya, Japonya gibi ülkelerdir. 

Felsefesinin esin kaynağı Batılı büyük devletlerde geçerli olan moda ekonomik doktrinler ve bu ülkelerin çıkarlarıdır. Büyük devletler IMF kanalıyla size yardım ederlerken kendi kendilerine de yardım ederler. ürneğin, bankacılığını yabancılara aç, derler. üzelleştirme yap. Yabancı sermaye yatırımlarındaki bütün kısıtlamaları kaldır, derler. Bunu bize çok yaptılar. Sizin benim üzal reformları dediğimiz şey, 2001 krizinden sonra yürürlüğe konan köklü ekonomik reformlar, hep IMF ve Batı kaynaklıdır.

Türkiye, başı öğretmenle devamlı dertte olan haylaz öğrenci gibi, IMF ile sürekli borç ilişkisi içindedir. 1984’ten bu yana IMF’den kredi almadığımız veya ona borç ödemesi yapmadığımız tek bir yıl yoktur. Her ne kadar çaktırmamaya çalışıyorlarsa da en çok borçlanılan dönemlerden biri AKP dönemidir. 


*Biz de olmasak...*

Bir ara IMF’nin bizden başka müşterisi kalmamıştı. Biz de olmasak, zavallılar kapıya kilit asmak zorunda kalacaktı. 

Türkiye krizi çok seviyor. Tek başına krize girdiği gibi kendi sınıfında bulunan Latin Amerika veya Güneydoğu Asya ülkeleri krize girdiğinde fırsatı kaçırmadı, onlarla beraber de battı.

Türkiye bu günlerde dudağında ıslık, elleri cebinde, şapkasında hovarda bir açıkla IMF’nin semtinde dolaşırken, gene yalnız değil. Latin Amerika ve Güneydoğu Asya yanımızda değil ama bu defa da Doğu Avrupa var.

Ne kadar sürecek bu? Türkiye ebediyen IMF’nin müşterisi olmaya devam edecek mi?

Edebilir. 

Bilime, rasyonelliğe, özgün ve özgür düşünceye önem vermeyen, hükümet etmenin hortumlama özgürlüğü verdiğine inanan otokratik kafalarla yönetildikçe dilenci çanağı elinden düşmez. İsrail’e posta koyar, postu IMF’ye teslim eder. 


...

----------

